# I don't have anything to be worried about



## deltron

Howdy!  I was wondering how to translate this phrase into something idiomatic that wouldn't require too many Nebensätze.  It might be a nuance that German doesn't have, or I might not know the phrase yet. 

As an example, I had to do a presentation, and a friend told me "Viel Erfolg."  I knew I was prepared for the presentation, so in English I would say "I don't have anything to be worried about."  You can also use it as positive reinforcement: "you don't have anything to be worried about."  You can also say "you don't have anything to worry about."

The German phrases that I know that would fit into this situation are "ich mache mir keine Sorgen" or "ich habe keine Sorgen," but this can't differentiate between not worrying because you don't care, and not worrying because you know you're well prepared.

When I tried to go for the literal translation, it sounded kind of clunky: "Es gibt ja nichts, darüber ich mir Sorgen machen muss."  What would a native speaker say to capture this level of preparedness/confidence?

Thanks!


----------



## Kajjo

deltron said:


> I knew I was prepared for the presentation, so in English I would say "I don't have anything to be worried about."


_Ach, ich bin gut vorbereitet! Ich mach mir keine Sorgen!
Danke, aber ich mach mir keine Sorgen!
_
less ambigious:
_
Danke, aber ich muss mir da keine Sorgen machen!
_


deltron said:


> as positive reinforcement: "you don't have anything to be worried about."


_Mach dir keine Sorgen [darum]!
_
less ambigious:
_
Du musst dir darum doch keine Sorgen machen!_


----------



## deltron

Thanks, Kajjo. I just thought of the "ich muss mir keine Sorgen machen" possiblilty after I posted.  Sorgen + um.. I'll try not to forget that again!


----------



## JClaudeK

deltron said:


> or "ich habe keine Sorgen"


This would not fit here.



Kajjo said:


> Du musst dir darum doch keine Sorgen machen!


or
Du brauchst dir  keine Sorgen darum/ Gedanken darüber zu machen!


----------



## Schlabberlatz

deltron said:


> "Es gibt ja nichts, darüber ich mir Sorgen machen muss."


Du könntest sagen: „Es gibt nichts, worüber ich mir Sorgen machen müsste.“


----------



## elroy

Schlabberlatz said:


> „Es gibt nichts, worüber ich mir Sorgen machen müsste.“


 Echt? Das ist zwar grammatisch korrekt, kommt mir aber nicht sehr idiomatisch vor. Würde man das in dieser Situation wirklich sagen?


----------



## Hutschi

Du hast recht. Wenn überhaupt, dann würde man das in der gegebenen Situation sagen, wenn man leicht "genervt" ist (was durchaus wahrscheinlich ist.) Sonst eher so etwas wie "Wird schon werden." or - more formal - as Kajjo explained: "_Mach dir keine Sorgen!"_

„Es gibt nichts, worüber ich mir Sorgen machen müsste.“ - Das würde hier eher Abwehr ausdrücken, wenn jemand "viel Erfolg" wünscht.

Ich würde wahrscheinlich sagen: "Danke!" or informal: "Dank dir! Es wird schon werden." or "Danke, das ist lieb von dir!".


Would you really say in English in the given situation: "I don't have anything to be worried about!"? If not, „Es gibt nichts, worüber ich mir Sorgen machen müsste.“ is a good translation.


----------



## elroy

Hutschi said:


> Would you really say in English in the given situation: "I don't have anything to be worried about!"?


 I would say "I don't have anything to worry about," meaning "I got this," "I feel prepared," "I feel confident," "I don't feel nervous/intimidated/uncertain."


----------



## Hutschi

So it is possible. I cannot speak for others, but in German, I (myself) never said it.
I would say: "Danke. Ich bin gut vorbereitet." or "Danke, heute bin ich gar nicht nervös."
It also depend on _*who *_says "Viel Erfolg."
If it is the professor, I'd say "Danke. Ich bin gut vorbereitet." or something like this.
If it is a friend, I'd say "Danke. Das wird schon." or similar phrases.

I cannot speak for others but in my own brain "Danke" is "hard wired" in such a situation.

So the question is: Should it be a translation? Should it show English culture? (Then you can use "es gibt nichts, worüber ich besorgt sein müsste." But I never would say this to the professor.)

Nevertheless it is not wrong. I'd be interested in Schlabberlatz' opinion about possible usage. It may differ of my own.


----------



## elroy

I feel like "Das wird schon" is different.  I've only come across it in contexts where somebody _is_ nervous or uncertain or worried, and the meaning is like "It's going to be okay," as a way to reassure somebody or yourself.

I feel like "Es gibt nichts, worüber ich mir Sorgen machen müsste" is just too wordy to be said in relaxed everyday speech, don't you think?  The English expression really rolls off the tongue and is very common.

How about "ich schaff das locker" or "ich krieg das locker hin"?


----------



## Hutschi

"Ich schaff das locker" or "ich krieg das locker hin"

I would not say this. But it can be used. It has another kind of different connotation to the original sentence. It often indicates a kind of "Selbstüberschätzung" (inflated self-esteem). To me it is a sign of weak preparation. But others may see it otherwise.

Another such phrase is "Das mach ich doch mit Links."


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> I feel like "Das wird schon" is different. I've only come across it in contexts where somebody _is_ nervous or uncertain or worried,


 Dein Sprachgefühl ist hier genau richtig.



elroy said:


> I feel like "Es gibt nichts, worüber ich mir Sorgen machen müsste" is just too wordy to be said in relaxed everyday speech


Yes, too wordy for everyday, but also not really fitting the situation. Maybe a candidate for a political job could be warned:

_A: Du weißt, die versuchen immer, etwas zu finden, womit sie dich in der Hand haben. Fremdgehen, kleine Vorstrafen oder so etwas.
B: Es gibt [da] nichts, worüber ich mir Sorgen machen müsste!_


----------



## elroy

elroy said:


> How about "ich schaff das locker" or "ich krieg das locker hin"?


 @Kajjo, was hältst Du von diesen Vorschlägen?


----------



## Schlabberlatz

elroy said:


> Echt? Das ist zwar grammatisch korrekt, kommt mir aber nicht sehr idiomatisch vor. Würde man das in dieser Situation wirklich sagen?


Das kommt wie immer auf den Kontext bzw. auf die konkrete Situation an. Deltron sagt:





deltron said:


> this level of preparedness/confidence?


 Hier liegt nach meiner Auffassung eine Situation vor, wo der Sprecher ganz besonders betonen will, wie gut er vorbereitet ist bzw. wie zuversichtlich/selbstbewusst er ist. Falls ich das falsch verstanden habe, passt mein Satz natürlich nicht.

Edit: Üblicher wäre natürlich wirklich etwas ›Knackigeres‹ wie „Danke, es wird klappen.“ Ein Jugendlicher könnte das ganze in einem Wort zusammenfassen: „Läuft!“


----------



## Hutschi

Schlabberlatz said:


> Das kommt wie immer auf den Kontext bzw. auf die konkrete Situation an. ...
> ...


Das stimmt natürlich.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> How about "ich schaff das locker" or "ich krieg das locker hin"?


Ja, das passt auch ganz gut, ist aber natürlich vom Original etwas entfernt.

_Das schaff/mach ich lässig/locker!_


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> ist aber natürlich vom Original etwas entfernt


 Inwiefern?


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Inwiefern?


"Sich keine Sorgen machen" und "etwas lässig schaffen" mögen inhaltlich nahe beieinander sein, aber sie beleuchten die gleiche Medaille doch von verschiedenen Seiten, oder?

Hinzu kommt, dass es in _diesem_ Kontext (Prüfung) halbwegs gleichwertig ist, aber in anderen Situationen (Arztbesuch, Polizei-Verhör, ...) nicht passen würde.


----------



## elroy

Es geht hier aber nicht wörtlich um Sorgen. Es geht um Zuversicht. Mit dem Satz sagt man "ich fühle mich zuversichtlich", "diese Aufgabe bringt mich nicht aus dem Konzept", "ich kriege das auf jeden Fall hin" aus. 

Siehe auch #8.


----------



## Kajjo

Ja, da widerspreche ich nicht. Ist halt nur eine Frage, wie frei man übersetzen darf oder möchte.


----------



## elroy

Also bei solchen idiomatischen Ausdrücken achten wir fast nie auf die wörtliche Bedeutung, oder? Es geht darum, den tatsächlichen Sinn, die tatsächliche Konnotation am besten und am natürlichsten wiederzugeben, egal mit welchen Worten. 

Dict.cc gibt unter "I got this!", welches ich in #8 als Synonym angegeben habe, "ich schaff das!" an.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Also bei solchen idiomatischen Ausdrücken achten wir fast nie auf die wörtliche Bedeutung, oder?


Das ist richtig. Wörtliche Übersetzungen tendieren dazu, in Wahrheit weniger genau zu sein, was Gefühle, Fokus und Natürlichkeit angeht.

Trotzdem bleibe ich hier bei meiner Warnung, dass "nicht negativ" nicht identisch zu "positiv" ist. Es sind halt zwei Seiten der Medaille und beide kann man im Deutschen idiomatisch ausdrücken. Je nach Situation passen eben auch nicht beide Perspektiven. Im Kontext der bevorstehenden Prüfung passen beide Varianten, aber ich empfinde "schaffe ich lässig" als deutlich selbstbewusster und fast schon überheblich im Vergleich zu "ich mach mir da keine Sorgen". Es sind halt unterschiedlichen Abstufungen.


----------



## elroy

Hier habe ich mich konkret auf den uns von deltron gegebenen Kontext des Vortrags konzentriert. Er fragt ja auch explizit "What would a native speaker say to capture this level of preparedness/confidence?".

"I have nothing to worry about" ist nicht gleich "I am not worried".

"I am not worried" = "Ich mach mir da keine Sorgen". Das ist klar.

ABER "I have nothing to worry about" bedeutet "ich habe überhaupt *keinen Grund*, mir Sorgen zu machen", also sinngemäß "ich bin vollkommen zuversichtlich", "dieser Aufgabe stelle ich mich ganz lässig und unbesorgt". Zuversicht ist hier der Kernbestandteil und müsste auch in der deutschen Variante im Vordergrund stehen.


----------



## Hutschi

The context is a presentation. It may be part of an examination or part of a product presentation  etc.

I think fine adjustment depends on the kind and importance of the presentation.

The problem with the sentence "ich habe überhaupt keinen Grund, mir Sorgen zu machen" is that it implies its contrary somehow (at least in German). There is no reason but they (die Sorgen) are here.
"Ich mach mir da keine Sorgen" is a kind of self-preventing prophecy, depending on the psychological type you are.


I think this way "ich bin vollkommen zuversichtlich" fits better. But "vollkommen" may be too much.

Ich bin zuversichtlich, dass alles klappt. Ich habe mich gut vorbereitet.

This includes a little (positive) rest of doubt which increases concentration (focus?).


----------



## Kajjo

Mir fällt als idiomatische Variante noch ein:

_A: Viel Erfolg!
B: Danke, das wird schon!
_
So würde ich selbst wahrscheinlich antworten.


----------



## elroy

elroy said:


> I feel like "Das wird schon" is different. I've only come across it in contexts where somebody _is_ nervous or uncertain or worried, and the meaning is like "It's going to be okay," as a way to reassure somebody or yourself.


 Aber dem hast Du doch (in #12) zugestimmt.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Aber dem hast Du doch (in #12) zugestimmt.


Well, difficult terrain here. 

Maybe it's more a cultural issue than language related to phrase possible success carefully and with some restraint?


----------



## elroy

In English, too, we can say "I'll be fine" or "I'll be okay" - which would be equivalents of "das wird schon" here.  But the nuance is different and I don't think this is what deltron is looking for.


----------

